# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Advise on recent purchase of Honourable Artillery sword.

## T. Graham

Did you know that there are two ways to spell "Honorable" or Honourable"? The Honourable Artillery Company uses the 'u' but spelled either way the search engine was not very helpful. The American Ancient and Honorable Artillery Company had several entries, but only one for the the original British unit and that was for a WWI type.
 I spent some time getting polishing residue out of the nooks and crannies and the scabbard has shrunk about a quarter of an inch, but otherwise it is in good condition.
So, I throw this little beauty out there for you perusal.  Please share your thoughts.

----------


## Glen C.

Hi Tim

This is the British entity and group vs the American Boston group.  Hence the U, such as in colour.  I see far fewer references to the British sword vs the Boston swords.  There have been only a couple of threads here on the US company and fewer comments on the British.

Cheers
GC

----------


## T. Graham

I have a couple of the Boston A&HAC 1902 swords and and the the Ames brass hilt sabers, but nothing as cool as this.

----------


## james.elstob

Any information on the owner?

----------


## Mark Cain

It was a popular pattern. There are seven of them shown in this display at HAC HQ in London.

----------


## T. Graham

Do not know any previous history. When was it made and who made it? Does it have a model specification? Is there collector demand?

----------


## Ben Bevan

Tim, your sword dates from about 1870 (often referred to as the 1870 Pattern by some dealers) but the HAC although being the oldest British regiment raised in 1537, was a volunteer/militia unit and therefore not bound to using regulation pattern swords. They don’t appear that often and were retailed by many London military outfitters such as yours by Kemp (I can’t find their exact dates). Your sword does not appear from the photos to have a brass proof disc, which would be the only way to identify the manufacturer, but the ‘Percy’ style blade looks very well etched and nice to have the old sword knot too. Nice find.

----------


## T. Graham

Thank you for that information. I whipped out the Canon 350 took a picture of the disk. Is this any help?

----------


## Ben Bevan

Not definitive I’m afraid, but the closest I can find would be the London sword maker Edward Thurkle, whose dates would fit.

----------


## T. Graham

I have heard of Thurkle. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Will Mathieson

The sword is in fine condition. Having the complete leather scabbard adds to its attraction. The blade shape also adds to eye appeal. I do not know of anyone actively collecting just this pattern but it would fit in any British sword collection nicely. The etchings grey background is not polished out which is somewhat of a rarity for swords in general.

----------


## Mel H

Nice sword, great to see such nicely preserved blade etching, here's a couple of pics of mine for comparison, no proof slug, the etching is rather worn but can just be seen to be from a well known London retailer, Samuel Bros. of Ludgate Hill.

----------


## Mel H

Possibly worth a mention, I've just noticed that the two swords have a slight difference in the positioning of the HAC letters inside of the 'garter'.

----------

